# what is the best and reliable ds flashcart sites in the us.



## mileyrock2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Like the title says or should I go to nds-card.com I would like its pros and cons like its payment options how fast it takes and if they have good prices


----------



## olec04 (Aug 6, 2016)

Nds-card is trusted very much im buying mine there and they're shipping depends if your in texas like 1 week in other countries it depends theyre payment options are paypal or western union

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

they have some of the best prices probably the best prices for flashcarts


----------



## mileyrock2 (Aug 7, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Nds-card is trusted very much im buying mine there and they're shipping depends if your in texas like 1 week in other countries it depends theyre payment options are paypal or western union
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> they have some of the best prices probably the best prices for flashcarts


What about modchips direct?


----------



## olec04 (Aug 7, 2016)

Never used em


----------



## mileyrock2 (Aug 7, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Nds-card is trusted very much im buying mine there and they're shipping depends if your in texas like 1 week in other countries it depends theyre payment options are paypal or western union
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> they have some of the best prices probably the best prices for flashcarts


What about modchips direct?


----------



## olec04 (Aug 7, 2016)

Did ysa hear me


----------



## mileyrock2 (Aug 7, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Nds-card is trusted very much im buying mine there and they're shipping depends if your in texas like 1 week in other countries it depends theyre payment options are paypal or western union
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> they have some of the best prices probably the best prices for flashcarts


What about modchips direct?


----------



## olec04 (Aug 7, 2016)

Help


----------



## mileyrock2 (Aug 7, 2016)

olec04 said:


> Help


Ahh wth is happening with my posts I didn't say that I said they were having a sale for flashcarts


----------

